
What general ledger accounting software does your SaaS company use? - bentaylor8
General ledger accounting software for mid-market companies is in dire need of a refresh.  For SaaS companies that have grown outgrown Quickbooks&#x2F;Xero&#x2F;etc. and need a double-entry general ledger accounting system, I&#x27;m curious to see which of the available options is best.
======
hmahncke
I looked at this market about six months ago and agree its in need of a
refresh. This best option (to me) up one step from Quickbooks/Xero looked like
IntAcct. The main feature is reasonably good automated software revenue
recognition support (obviously important for a SaaS company), including good
support for custom B2B deal structures. The overall integration support seemed
lacking, with an older SOAP API and no good built in integration for Stripe or
Braintree. The look & feel is like Salesforce. A minimum deployment is going
to be $1k/month.

